# Casio fx-115ES



## LMAO (Oct 20, 2010)

Using Casio fx-115ES, does anyone know how to display the complex number results in normal format (like 2.344+5.66i) and not in fraction format (like 3/61+5/122i)?

It is really annoying me and I can't figure out how to change the mode.

Thanks


----------



## civilized_naah (Oct 20, 2010)

LMAO said:


> Using Casio fx-115ES, does anyone know how to display the complex number results in normal format (like 2.344+5.66i) and not in fraction format (like 3/61+5/122i)?It is really annoying me and I can't figure out how to change the mode.
> 
> Thanks


Did you try pressing the S-D key (just above the red DEL key). I have the 115-MS, which does not have this but I seem to recall using it on somebody's ES


----------



## LMAO (Oct 20, 2010)

civilized_naah said:


> LMAO said:
> 
> 
> > Using Casio fx-115ES, does anyone know how to display the complex number results in normal format (like 2.344+5.66i) and not in fraction format (like 3/61+5/122i)?It is really annoying me and I can't figure out how to change the mode.
> ...


Worked. Thanks.


----------



## DarbCU (Oct 21, 2010)

I had the same question!

Thanks!


----------



## cableguy (Oct 21, 2010)

Also note that if you divide by a complex number, it has to be in parenthesis.

(5-10i)/3i is not the same as (5-10i)/(3i)


----------



## cbinla (Oct 22, 2010)

cableguy said:


> Also note that if you divide by a complex number, it has to be in parenthesis.
> (5-10i)/3i is not the same as (5-10i)/(3i)



Shift then Setup (next to the power button) then "2" (Line IO). To switch it back to the fancy display, do the same except hit "1" (MthIO)


----------



## cableguy (Oct 22, 2010)

cbinla said:


> Shift then Setup (next to the power button) then "2" (Line IO). To switch it back to the fancy display, do the same except hit "1" (MthIO)


That didn't work for me... still wrong... and I don't like that MthIO mode either. lol.


----------



## cableguy (Oct 23, 2010)

I found that if I use the (dark block) over (light block) key to enter the numerator and then arrow down and enter the denominator, the answer is correct. It's the key right below the Calc button.


----------

